# Alexsandar Pavlovic



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Who's seen him play?

Is he a good #19 overall pick?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

At #19 he can't really be considered a steal, given the quality of players picked before him. But it's definetely a good pick-up by the Jazz, Jerry West was rumored to want him with the 20th pick (if that means anything).

Pavlovic's offensive game is very polished: he's a great shooter (in the Stojakovic mold), can put the ball on the floor and moves well when he hasn't got it in his hands, and passes decently. He likes to play aggresively and his athleticism enables him to play above the rim. 
Like every young player he needs to bulk up and learn the ropes defensively. But he should at least be a good starter when he hits his peak.


----------

